# Vostok : Spots Watch In Precision Class - 1



## Nondisputandum (Aug 8, 2006)

Suppose it means that it's a good quality.

But can anyone explain the differences with the eventual other classes?

There are Vostok watches based one the 2416B technology, so I am a bit puzzled about that.

Suppose the precision class is something than does not refer to the Vostok brand... ?


----------

